# Mistery frame, what is it???



## tanno (Nov 4, 2013)

Hello, I have this frame for years, and I still don't know what it is.
I will really appreciate any information, and best of all, pics of a complete bike!
Sorry for the blurry pic!
Greetings
Tanno


----------



## bricycle (Nov 4, 2013)

Be prepared for lots of pm's on that frame.


----------



## tanno (Nov 4, 2013)

*http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?49243-Mistery-frame-what-is-it*

HAHA I hope so, maybe it gives me more clearness about it!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 4, 2013)

I remember one thread on this a year or less ago, but have no idea what it was....


----------



## tanno (Nov 4, 2013)

*http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?49243-Mistery-frame-what-is-it*

Maybe that was my frame also, I posted it here about a year ago, but I got very less reactions, maybe more this time......


----------



## bricycle (Nov 4, 2013)

Could you please take a few brighter pics, esp. of the fork, fork crown, bottom bearing area, seat post area.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 4, 2013)

Please take it outside during the day and photograph!

I dig the film noire look of the photo, but it would help to be able to see it!


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 4, 2013)

It's a roll fast men's 3 bar

Nick.


----------



## rideahiggins (Nov 4, 2013)

I doubt anybody will know what it is until you turn on some lights and then take a photo of it to post.


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 4, 2013)

Boy's version of this bike:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?33125-Rare-1949-3-bar-rollfast-womans-bike


----------



## tanno (Nov 4, 2013)

*http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?49243-Mistery-frame-what-is-it*

OK, I understand the pic is very dark. I will ask my son to take better pics tomorrow, cause I am not home at this moment.
Many thanks for your reactions!
Is it a Higgins???
I hope for a picture....


----------



## tanno (Nov 4, 2013)

*http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?49243-Mistery-frame-what-is-it*

Sorry, not a Higgins, but a Rollfast..
I like the girls version, thanks for the pics....


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Nov 4, 2013)

I think I found one !!!






These guys say it's an Elgin ?

http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/16504648_elgin-three-bar-bicycle

Don't look like any "Elgin" I've ever seen 

pap
.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 4, 2013)

CABE is so helpful!!!!


----------



## tanno (Nov 4, 2013)

*http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?49243-Mistery-frame-what-is-it*

Yes, this is my frame!!!!
This forum is really helpfull, it is!
I wonder if it is a ballooner or a middleweight bicycle...
Anyway, it is a great frame in my opinion, thanks for your help!!


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Nov 4, 2013)

tanno said:


> Yes, this is my frame!!!!
> This forum is really helpfull, it is!
> I wonder if it is a ballooner or a middleweight bicycle...
> Anyway, it is a great frame in my opinion, thanks for your help!!




Definitely a ballooner, and a keeper too !!! 

pap
.


----------



## tanno (Nov 4, 2013)

*http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?49243-Mistery-frame-what-is-it*

Yes, I will!
Maybe I get some pics to make it original, if possible...


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Nov 4, 2013)

tanno said:


> Yes, I will!
> Maybe I get some pics to make it original, if possible...




Well tanno, that image up thread is the only one I've been able to find so far. It shouldn't be too hard to find similar parts like that bike is put together with though.

pap
.


----------



## tanno (Nov 4, 2013)

*http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?49243-Mistery-frame-what-is-it*

Hey pap, it looks like it have English wheels (Sturmey Archer??) and a Columbia carrier?
Maybe other pics will pop up......
I'll wait for a while, you never know....


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey tanno, that carrier in the image looks like this carrier ... http://www.ebay.com/itm/CLASSIC-REAR-RACK-VINTAGE-STYLE-TAILLIGHT-MOUNTING-CRUISER-MTB-LOWRIDER-NEW-/150678089430?pt=US_Bicycles_Frames&hash=item23151d2ed6#ht_903wt_1399

I also think the carrier in the ebay listing has the support struts on backwards !! 

pap
.


----------



## yeshoney (Nov 4, 2013)

*Had to look in my archives*

This was one I had many, many years ago.  Not sure what it was badged, but the crank was suppose to be original to the frame.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Nov 4, 2013)

Hmmm ...

Hawthorne sprocket ~




http://www.collectorsweekly.com/stories/88610-montgomery-ward-hawthorne-bicycle

NOW we're getting somewhere 

pap
.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Nov 4, 2013)

*Hard core*

Oh ! just noticed, scroll down to comment #4 in the link in 22 ~ 

pap
.


----------



## tanno (Nov 4, 2013)

*http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?49243-Mistery-frame-what-is-it*

I got the same sprocket with the bike!
I always thought this wasn't correct for it cause in my mind the bike was build in the late 50-ties or 60-ties, and skip tooth sprockets were out of use that time.
But the pics says otherwise....
MANY THANKS for all your help, I appreciate!!!!
I will post better pics of my stuff soon..


----------



## charnleybob (Nov 8, 2013)

What is the serial number?
We can tell you everything from a serial number!


----------



## catfish (Nov 8, 2013)

charnleybob said:


> What is the serial number?
> We can tell you everything from a serial number!





No. The best thing to do is take all the paint off of it. Than you'll know what it is....


----------

